# How to rewire a Stihl RE115 RE125 Pressure washer



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

How to rewire / Reflex a Stihl Pressure washer (RE 115K / RE125K )










*Right first off if you are unsure about your ability to replace the flex Don't Do It Yourself take it to a Stihl Service agent or other competent electrician, Water and Mains electricity can Kill ...

This is intended as a guide only and the Pressure washer should be safety tested (PAT) after any repair work / part replacement by a qualified electrician BEFORE USE

IF IN ANY DOUBT DONT DO IT YOURSELF!

I will not be held liable/responsible for any death or injury or damage however caused if you don't accept this don't read any further

its up to the person carrying out the work to assess the suitability of the ideas given below as i am NOT a qualified electrician ...
*


(UNPLUG IT before you start any work)

Tools you will need:

wire cutters, pz 1 &2 screw drivers terminal driver, Crimping tool, 8mm spanner, light lubricant heat gun or lighter if using heat shrink









Our Machine is about 8 years young and has done a lot of work recently i spotted the cable was damaged where it has become trapped or scuffed at some point and was down to the primary colours

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Obviously this is dangerous and the flex needs to be replaced

So first job is to remove the high pressure hose

then remove the outer cover/shell

this is achieved by removing 3 screws one at the front bottom near the hose inlet/outlet and the other two are at the top back of the machine,



















Once removed pull the gray outer shell upwards and outwards so it comes off..

now your in 

you will see the cable where it enters and how its run make a mental note of it.










Now undo the bottom cord grip (2x pozzi screws) compleatly remove the grip.










Now remove the cable clip (AKA P Clip) from the motor (pozzi screw)









prise this apart its only alloy so only bend it enough to free the cable










Next remove the 4 pozzi screws from the Power supply/switch unit
(take your time and slowly remove the lid)










Now you have what resembles a Bowl of spaghetti you need to remove the 2 spade contact marked with the green V










and the earth ring crimp with an 8mm spanner










cut them off and pull the cable out and discard after first saving the rubber strain relief tube

the easiest way i found to do this was to cut the cable about 1" from the gland and remove 3 cores out then the outer sheath..

Now take your new flex the original is 1.5mm square 3 core so that's what i replaced it with.....

REMEMBER THIS IS THE POINT WHERE YOU FIT THE STRAIN RELIEF GLAND!










to refit it warm the rubber gland up in hot water and lightly lube the flex and slide it on making sure its the right way round..

now feed the cable into the machine (dont fit the cable grips yet)

now lube up the grommet where the cable enters the switch unit and push the cable in










strip 8" of outer off and cut the live and neuteral to about 5" and strip the inner cores to about 7 mm

(the reason the earth is longer is that its the last to be pulled out if the cable is pulled hard enough)

pull plenty through for now it makes it easier to work on

fit 2 blue spade contacts to the live and neutral wires and a blue ring to the earth cable..










i had to use heatshrink to insulate the blue spade crimps as i couldn't find my insulates ones



















refit the earth and 2 spades getting them the correct way round



















Now pull the cable back so there is only about 1" of outer cable into the box and refit the lid making sure all the spades are still attached

refit the cable P-clip and cord grip










replace cover refit 3 screws

Fit new plug (if you can't manage this you shouldn't have attempted the above)

finally its wise to put it on a PAT tester (i have a friendly sparky) to check the wiring is sound and that the Earth is good and always use it through an RCD


----------

